# REALITY CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES) CUSTOM CAR SHOW AUG. 25TH 2013



## REALITY CAR CLUB (May 1, 2013)

*SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 25th, 2013
REALITY CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES) CUSTOM CAR SHOW AT LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL IN HACIENDA HEIGHTS! DJ PRIMO WILL 'DJ' N 'MC' THIS SHOW!
LOTS OF FUN, FOOD, RAFFLES, KIDS RAFFLES, 50/50 UN CHINGO DE LOWRIDERS, EUROS, VW's, SUV's, HOT RODS, MOTORCYCLES, TRUCKS, PEDAL CARS AND BIKES! and LIVE ENTERTAINMENT Performing "LIVE" ON STAGE WILL BE RHYTHM JUKEBOXX (others to be announced). TROPHIES AWARDED TO WINNERS IN EACH CATEGORY! COME SUPPORT REALITY CAR CLUB and LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL ON AUGUST 25th, 2013*


----------



## REALITY CAR CLUB (May 1, 2013)

*SAVE THE DATE AUG 25TH, 2013 REALITY CAR CLUB CUSTOM CAR SHOW*

REALITY CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES) CUSTOM CAR SHOW AUG. 25TH 2013
*SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 25th, 2013
REALITY CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES) CUSTOM CAR SHOW AT LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL IN HACIENDA HEIGHTS! DJ PRIMO WILL 'DJ' N 'MC' THIS SHOW!
LOTS OF FUN, FOOD, RAFFLES, KIDS RAFFLES, 50/50 UN CHINGO DE LOWRIDERS, EUROS, VW's, SUV's, HOT RODS, MOTORCYCLES, TRUCKS, PEDAL CARS AND BIKES! and LIVE ENTERTAINMENT Performing "LIVE" ON STAGE WILL BE RHYTHM JUKEBOXX (others to be announced). TROPHIES AWARDED TO WINNERS IN EACH CATEGORY! COME SUPPORT REALITY CAR CLUB and LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL ON AUGUST 25th, 2013*


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Will there be a Long Distance Award?


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


REALITY CAR CLUB said:


> *SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 25th, 2013
> REALITY CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES) CUSTOM CAR SHOW AT LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL IN HACIENDA HEIGHTS! DJ PRIMO WILL 'DJ' N 'MC' THIS SHOW!
> LOTS OF FUN, FOOD, RAFFLES, KIDS RAFFLES, 50/50 UN CHINGO DE LOWRIDERS, EUROS, VW's, SUV's, HOT RODS, MOTORCYCLES, TRUCKS, PEDAL CARS AND BIKES! and LIVE ENTERTAINMENT Performing "LIVE" ON STAGE WILL BE RHYTHM JUKEBOXX (others to be announced). TROPHIES AWARDED TO WINNERS IN EACH CATEGORY! COME SUPPORT REALITY CAR CLUB and LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL ON AUGUST 25th, 2013*
> 
> ...


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:





:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:rofl: AS LONG AS DIS GUY DONT DO DIS, WHILE JUDGING! LOL :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

REALITY CAR CLUB said:


> REALITY CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES) CUSTOM CAR SHOW AUG. 25TH 2013
> *SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 25th, 2013
> REALITY CAR CLUB (LOS ANGELES) CUSTOM CAR SHOW AT LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL IN HACIENDA HEIGHTS! DJ PRIMO WILL 'DJ' N 'MC' THIS SHOW!
> LOTS OF FUN, FOOD, RAFFLES, KIDS RAFFLES, 50/50 UN CHINGO DE LOWRIDERS, EUROS, VW's, SUV's, HOT RODS, MOTORCYCLES, TRUCKS, PEDAL CARS AND BIKES! and LIVE ENTERTAINMENT Performing "LIVE" ON STAGE WILL BE RHYTHM JUKEBOXX (others to be announced). TROPHIES AWARDED TO WINNERS IN EACH CATEGORY! COME SUPPORT REALITY CAR CLUB and LOS ALTOS HIGH SCHOOL ON AUGUST 25th, 2013*


ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

TTT BUMP FROM JOE- SAMS KETTLECORN CONFIRMED FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

NITECITY will be there!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NITECITY said:


> NITECITY will be there!!


:wave: SUPP NITECITY!! :nicoderm:


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup: TOGETHER, see u guys at the show.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_
_*I'll be in town that weekend!! I'll be there to support and buy some raffle tickets!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

BUMP TTT FOR REALITY FROM UNIDOS


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS L.A. THANKS YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN OUR SHOW CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 25TH


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :rofl: AS LONG AS DIS GUY DONT DO DIS, WHILE JUDGING! LOL :wave:


good people write there had a goodtime with them at the DUB show jusdipn will support there show


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE . . . NE HOPPING


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

BACK TTT FOR REALITY FROM UNIDOS L.A.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bump for the homies:thumbsup:


----------



## citylife68 (Jun 26, 2012)

CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE,FOR THE HOMIES FROM REALITY CC!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

rnaudin said:


> bump for the homies:thumbsup:


bump


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

C u guys Sunday!


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

Royal Image will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:SUM OF DA FELLAS WILL BE THUR!! :boink:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME REALITY GOOD SHOW GUY'S


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOST MEMORIES EMPIRE HAD A FIRME TIME RELAXING AND ENJOYING THE CARSHOW. EVEN GOT 3rd PLACE IN 50s!!
PICS OF THE SHOW WILL BE POSTED ON MY WEBSITE TUESDAY....WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM


----------



## Andys 65 (Jul 29, 2009)

On be half of Reality Car Club I would like to thank all of the car clubs and solo riders for coming out and supporting us today.


----------



## cochino1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Had a great time hope to do it again soon:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Andys 65 said:


> On be half of Reality Car Club I would like to thank all of the car clubs and solo riders for coming out and supporting us today.


thanks Reality, for the great spot:thumbsup: we had a great time Together O.G. Los Angeles


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

CityLife had a great time thanks Reality till the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good show last year

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good show last year
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Paul, you posted last year's flyer.


----------

